# asus eee, was hält ihr davon?

## _eckobar_

hallo leute!

bin jetzt die letzten tage immer mehr auf die asus eee reihe aufmerksam geworden. sieht eigentlich recht interessant aus. preis stimmt meiner meinung nach für die features ... jedoch müsste man mal ausprobieren, wie es ist auf so einem kleinen bildschirm zu arbeiten (auch wenn nur kurz).

leider wird meines wissens nach ein xandros (kotz, würg) mitgeliefert ... ihr habt es erraten ... wenn ich mir so ein teil kaufe, dann kommt ein gentoo rauf. da teil sogar windoff xp kompatibel bzw. ja schon ein linux vorkonfiguriert ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass auch eine gentoo installation kein problem sein wird ... vielleicht compile mittels distcc, weil sonst schlafen die füße ein.

lustiger weise wird dieses nette teilchen in der basis version aber ohne optisches laufwerk ausgeliefert ... wie installiert man dann ein system? usb / lan-boot  oder läuft vielleicht system in einem geschützten bereich auf der platte? hat da vielleicht jemand erfahrung bzw. infos?

hier mal ein paar weblinks:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASUS_Eee_PC

http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/Hands_on_with_the_ASUS_Eee/

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2007/11606.html

http://www.eeeuser.com/

http://event.asus.com/eeepc/

http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3829 (beitrag von Keepoer)

erste vorbestellungen im netz gesichtet (update)

Fotos (+1 Video) von der chinesischen Produktpräsentation(update)

Ein sehr interessanter Review + ein kleiner undeutlicher Blick auf die Linux Oberfläche(update)

Asus EEE Innenleben(update)

Kurzer Review mit GUI-Screenshots(beitrag von Keepoer)

Demo der GUI(Beitrag von Think4UrS11)

Foto-Story "Asus EEE unboxed" (update)

Ausführlicher Praxis-Test in Deutsch (update)

Ansicht eines schwarzen EEE (update)

 "10 inch Version" wackelt (update)

 Leopard auf dem EEE (update)

----------

## xraver

Also ich finde die Maschiene Interessant.

Laptops sind mir irgentwie zu gross um sie IMMER mit dabei zu haben.

Da kommt ASUSś Angebot schon passent. Das Gerät ist viel kleiner und eignet sich trotzdem sehr gut für Unterwegs.

Man möchte ja nur mails lesen, im Netz surfen, ein par Netzwerk-Tools haben oder ssh starten. Dafür reicht es.

Arbeiten und Spielen kann ich am HeimPC.

Was ich aber wieder sehr negativ finde, sind die Akku-Laufzeiten.

Sind denn nicht mal mehr als nur 3h drinne?

----------

## _eckobar_

bin ganz deiner meinung xraver.

akkulaufzeit hat mich auch geschockt ... muss man abwarten, vielleicht kommen höhere versionen mit mehr saft.  vielleicht auch mal hardware modding. bin mir da fast sicher, dass es da mal was geben wird.

----------

## think4urs11

Ich hab ein Faible für kleine Maschinen (Mini-ITX, Wrap) und so ein ein Subnotebook paßt gut in die Sammlung; sofern Preis und Ausstattung zusammenpassen. Die letzten $-Preise erscheinen leider eher in Richtung 'wird zu teuer für den Spaß' zu gehen...

Kommen sollen die Geräte jetzt endlich im September, siehe http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94603

----------

## Keepoer

Moin,

interessantes Teil. Und Preise bis 349$ finde ich nicht allzu übertrieben. Allerdings tendiere ich als ultra mobile lösung eher zu nem Tablet PC. Gerade sind bei ebay wieder Stylistic-Modelle von FSC recht günstig. Allerdings frage ich mich immer, wie stark ich die nutzen würde  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Mich reizt ja ein Nokia N770 oder N800.

Amazon

Py

----------

## Finswimmer

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Mich reizt ja ein Nokia N770 oder N800.
> 
> Amazon
> 
> Py

 

Aber Gentoo oder ein anderes Linux da rauf zu bekommen wird schwer, oder?

----------

## py-ro

Das ding läuft von vornerein mit Linux!

Py

----------

## Finswimmer

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Das ding läuft von vornerein mit Linux!
> 
> Py

 

Ups, mein Fehler. Hab da irgendwie nur kurz drübergeflogen.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich wette da Xandros auch Geschäfte mit M$ gemacht hat das sie einige proprietäre Treiber einsetzen die a) den Kernel mehr tainten als es die beiden Grakatreiber von AMD/nVidia machen und b) du evtl. nicht in einer anderen Umgebung zum laufen zu bewegen bekommst, evtl. mußt du auch deren Initscripte oder sowas in der Art durcharbeiten um an die Module heranzukommen.

Ich würde mir das bestens überlegen,  außer du beabsichtigst bei größen Problemen das Gerät weiter zu verkaufen. Falls du es aber sauber ans laufen bekommst, stell dich bereits darauf ein ein Wiki für Gentoo zu erstellen.   :Smile: 

PS:

Die Lizenzen für Windows und Xandros hast du damit auch bezahlt.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich wette da Xandros auch Geschäfte mit M$ gemacht hat das sie einige proprietäre Treiber einsetzen die a) den Kernel mehr tainten als es die beiden Grakatreiber von AMD/nVidia machen und b) du evtl. nicht in einer anderen Umgebung zum laufen zu bewegen bekommst, evtl. mußt du auch deren Initscripte oder sowas in der Art durcharbeiten um an die Module heranzukommen. 

 

Erstmal abwarten. Ich denke schon, dass in die mitgelieferte Distri einige "Tricks" eingebaut wurden, aber wenn auf der Kiste WindowsXP läuft, dann kriegt man auch Gentoo zum laufen.  :Very Happy: 

Mal ne andere Frage: Da das Ding ja keine Festplatte sondern einen Flash-Speicher besitzt frage ich mich, welches Dateisystem sich wohl am besten für Flash-Speicher eignet und ob man dort etwas besonderes beachten muss. Flash-Speicher sind ja nicht ewig oft wiederbeschreibbar. Gibt es da vielleicht Dateisysteme, die "schonender" mit so einem Speicherchip umgehen können als andere?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass speziell Journaling-Dateisysteme hier eventuell nicht erste Wahl sind.

----------

## firefly

jffs2 (sys-fs/mtd) ist für flash speicher ausgelegt. http://sources.redhat.com/jffs2/

----------

## Vortex375

Noch ne Frage: Braucht man so ein spezielles Dateisystem oder funktioniert so ein Flash-Speicher auch brav mit normalen Dateisystemen? Weil bei jffs2 etwas stand von "emulate a normal hard drive" und so.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

in einer der letzten ~10 c't hat das Team dort mal einen Versuch gestartet einen Flashspeicher (ich glaube einen USB-Stick) 'kaputtzuschreiben' - IIRC ohne Erfolg.

Auf jeden Fall halten die Dinger inzwischen deutlich länger als 100.000 Zugriffe. Die Elektronik auf den Flashs verteilt die Zugriffe schön gleichmäßig über den gesamten Speicher auch wenn es nach außen in Richtung OS so aussieht als würde immer die gleiche Speicherzelle beschrieben.

Solange man kein Swapdevice anlegt, etwas wie ext2 benutzt und keinen syslogger laufen hat sollte so ein Teilchen lange genug halten (bis die Preise so weit im Keller sind das man dann eh ein größeres einbaut).

----------

## Keepoer

Hmm, ob Asus dafür wirklich Xandros nimmt? Wenn ja, dann ist das Ding wirklich stark abgeändert: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3829

Ich finde das Ding wirklich sehr genial. Und da Asus mit Intel zusammenarbeitet denke ich nicht, dass viele Schwierigkeiten bezüglich der Kompatibilität geben wird. Zumindest sind alle Komponenten im Kernel enthalten. Allerdings würde ich das Gerät vorher gerne sehen, vor allem um die Tastatur zu testen...

----------

## a.forlorn

Wobei ich solche Sachen wie ccache auf dem flash erstmal lassen würde.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wirklich interessant. Es könnte genau das sein was ich immer gesucht hab. Eine Mischung aus Laptop, Adressbuch und zum PDFs lesen oder Mp3s hören reignet es sich bestimmt auch.

Allerdings finde ich den Preis zu Teuer. Für 300 Euro bekommt man schon "gute" 1,5 ghz Laptops. Zwar muss man da für 50 oder mehr Euro einen Akku aufrüsten, aber dann kann man mit dem Ding wenigstens DVD schauen oder über WLAN Surfen.

Und 300-350 Euro find ich jetzt nicht sooo günstig wenn man das mit den Linux-Dell-Laptops vergleicht.

Aber die kleinen Dinger sind natürlich schön leicht...

Bin neugierig geworden und werde es mir bestimmt mal anschauen.

Edit: Oh es verfügt über Wlan....!

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Und 300-350 Euro find ich jetzt nicht sooo günstig wenn man das mit den Linux-Dell-Laptops vergleicht. 

 

Ich glaub ihr müsst da auch genau hinschauen. Auf den verlinkten Seiten ist von zwei unterschiedlichen Modellen die Rede. Zum einen das Modell, das demnächst in den Handel kommt. Zum anderen der "große Bruder" der irgendwann später kommen soll und der ein 10 Zoll Display haben soll, über den aber ansonsten noch nichts genaues bekannt ist.

Der Kleine soll doch anscheinend nur um die $199 kosten. Zumindest hab ich das so herausgelesen.

EDIT: Ok, die Preisangaben sind doch recht unterschiedlich. Erstmal warten bis es das Ding tatsächlich zu kaufen gibt. Dann wird sich herausstellen ob es eine günstige Alternative ist oder nicht.

EDIT2: Wie viele Maustasten hat das Ding jetzt wirklich? Wenn das nur eine Maustaste hätte, wär's natürlich arg bescheiden.

----------

## _eckobar_

dass ein xandros standardmäßig drauf ist und man so indirekt M$ unterstützt finde ich auch nicht gut. was ich jedoch wirklich gut finde, dass langsam auch in der hardware industrie ein trend zu linux entwickelt ... siehe auch dell. zwar kauft sich M$ überall ein, jedoch verlangen immer mehr kunden (vorallem geschäftskunden) ein vorinstalliertes linux.

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Hmm, ob Asus dafür wirklich Xandros nimmt? Wenn ja, dann ist das Ding wirklich stark abgeändert: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3829
> 
> Ich finde das Ding wirklich sehr genial. Und da Asus mit Intel zusammenarbeitet denke ich nicht, dass viele Schwierigkeiten bezüglich der Kompatibilität geben wird. Zumindest sind alle Komponenten im Kernel enthalten. Allerdings würde ich das Gerät vorher gerne sehen, vor allem um die Tastatur zu testen...
> 
> 

 

möchte teil auch unbedingt vorher antesten, jedoch könnte sich dieses vorhaben als etwas schwierig herausstellen, gerade in der anfangszeit. wiederum denke ich mir, einen blindkauf per amazon kann man schon risikieren ... man hat ja sowieso 2 wochen rückgaberecht. vorher müssen aber unbedingt einige technische details noch gelüftet werden, weil auch auf der asus seite findet man nicht wirklich viel zur EEE serie(ausgenommen die lustige flash-präsentation)

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ich würde mir das bestens überlegen, außer du beabsichtigst bei größen Problemen das Gerät weiter zu verkaufen. Falls du es aber sauber ans laufen bekommst, stell dich bereits darauf ein ein Wiki für Gentoo zu erstellen.
> 
> 

 

ein wiki beitrag ist natürlich ehrensache, falls ich teilchen wirklich kaufe und gentoo lauffähig bekomme

----------

## _eckobar_

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Mich reizt ja ein Nokia N770 oder N800.
> 
> Amazon
> 
> Py

 

ich bekomme bei nokia irgendwie immer bauchweh. habe wirklich schon viele handmarken selbst ausprobiert. samsung und nokia haben eigentlich am schlechtesten abgeschnitten. derzeitig ist sony-ericsson meine favorisierte marke. kann von nokia aber nur abraten .... ist jedoch rein subjektiv. *gg*

----------

## _eckobar_

gerade gelesen auf engadget: angeblich werden erste vorbestellung für asus eee angenommen. auf der website von ncixus.com soll es bereits möglich sein vorbestellungen zutätigen. laut engadget sollen preise halbwegs realistisch sein. jedoch nicht vergessen ... angeblich sollen preise für europa etwas höher sein.

update

eee user hat auch schon über die möglichkeit der vorbestellungen berichtet. hier wird von einer verfügbar per september geredet

----------

## think4urs11

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> laut engadget sollen preise halbwegs realistisch sein. jedoch nicht vergessen ... angeblich sollen preise für europa etwas höher sein.

 

Oder anders gesagt wie es derzeit aussieht ist der Traum vom 199$-NB geplatzt, von 199 ganz zu schweigen. 260-390$ ist eine ganz andere Welt...

----------

## Vortex375

Abwarten und keine Panik kriegen. Aber 390$ für das kleine 7" Modell kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen. Und wenn doch dann lohnt es sich in meinen Augen nicht.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *_eckobar_ wrote:*   laut engadget sollen preise halbwegs realistisch sein. jedoch nicht vergessen ... angeblich sollen preise für europa etwas höher sein. 
> 
> Oder anders gesagt wie es derzeit aussieht ist der Traum vom 199$-NB geplatzt, von 199 ganz zu schweigen. 260-390$ ist eine ganz andere Welt...

 

ganz recht. mit den preisen sind sie jetzt doch ÜBER den vorstellungen der meisten potentiellen EEE benutzer (konnte man sehr schön aus den blog kommentaren entnehmen). vielleicht werden preise noch nach unten korrigiert. falls nicht ... ist die asus eee serie auch für mich nicht mehr attraktiv genug.

----------

## _eckobar_

Sehr nette Fotos (+1 Video) von der chinesischen Produktpräsentation. Leider sind alle Fotos mit Windows XP  :Sad: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sehr schöne Fotos _eckobar_.

Die Spannung steigt. Ich hoffe ja immer noch drauf das das Ding dann noch ein wenig günstiger wird, vielleicht auch weil der Euro so hoch im Kurs steht ;)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  1 $ = 0,74 €
> 
> 400 $ = 296 €
> ...

 

Sicherlich eine Milchmädchenrechnung aber Theoretisch sollte es ja einen gewissen Einfluss haben. Sonst bestellt man ihn bei einem Freund in den USA ;D

----------

## _eckobar_

Ein sehr interessanter Review + ein kleiner undeutlicher Blick auf die Linux Oberfläche

----------

## xraver

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> Ein sehr interessanter Review + ein kleiner undeutlicher Blick auf die Linux Oberfläche

 

Jedesmal wenn ich die Site besuchen möchte raucht mir der FF ab   :Confused:  .

Ich freue mich auf jedenfall schon auf das Gerät.

Wenn der Preis für das günstigste Gerät die 200,- € Schwelle durchbrechen sollte - was haltet einer "Forums-Sammel-Bestellung"?

----------

## _eckobar_

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Jedesmal wenn ich die Site besuchen möchte raucht mir der FF ab   .
> 
> Ich freue mich auf jedenfall schon auf das Gerät.
> 
> Wenn der Preis für das günstigste Gerät die 200,- € Schwelle durchbrechen sollte - was haltet einer "Forums-Sammel-Bestellung"?

 

Also bei mir funktioniert die Seite sowohl mit dem FF also auch Opera.

Glaubst Du, dass Du mit einer Sammelbestellung den Preis wesentlich senken kannst? -> Müßten schon wirklich viele Leute mitmachen und dann wird es aber logistisch etwas schwierig.

----------

## xraver

Ich denke da eher an eine Bestellung im Ausland wenn der Europa-Preis über dem des Dollars liegt.

Man könnte ja meinen, das bei einem 200$ Preis das schöne Stück hierzulande billiger sein müsste.

----------

## firefly

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich denke da eher an eine Bestellung im Ausland wenn der Europa-Preis über dem des Dollars liegt.
> 
> Man könnte ja meinen, das bei einem 200$ Preis das schöne Stück hierzulande billiger sein müsste.

 

Man sollte meinen das wäre so, aber wie man schon an der PS3 sieht kann das auch anders sein. Denn die PS3 ist in Europa teurer als in Amerika

----------

## ComicBookGuy

Also laut c't wird der Eee in Taiwan zwischen umgerechnet 173 und 300 Euro kosten. 199$ sind nur für Entwicklungsländer etc.

----------

## xraver

Wenn das kleinste Model 200,-USD kostet, hier 173,-€ - dann bin ich doch zufireden.

----------

## musv

 *http://www.oanda.com/convert/classic wrote:*   

> Dienstag, 30. Oktober, 2007 
> 
> 1 US Dollar = 0.69388 Euro 
> 
> 1 Euro (EUR) = 1.44118 US Dollar (USD) 
> ...

 

Der Bush ist noch ca. 1 Jahr lang im Amt. Bis dahin sollte dieser Schöngeist den Dollar unter 50 Cent kriegen.

----------

## xraver

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Bush ist noch ca. 1 Jahr lang im Amt. Bis dahin sollte dieser Schöngeist den Dollar unter 50 Cent kriegen.

 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das es wirklich nur noch 1Jahr sind.

Sollte Amerika Heern Bush wieder an die Macht lassen, ja dann haben Amis nicht nur ein Problem sondern der Rest der Welt auch.

Auf verblendete Kriegstreiber kann dieser Planet wirklich verzichten.

Ist schon Krass. Völker demonstrieren zu tausenden und den Machthabern interessiert es einen Scheiss.

Tolle Demokratie. Naja, nen bischen OT - wollt es aber mal los werden  :Wink: .

Mal schauen was die Demos und Klagen zu Thema Vorratsdatenspeicherung in unseren Regionen bringen.

----------

## musv

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Sollte Amerika Heern Bush wieder an die Macht lassen.

 

Da kann ich Dich beruhigen. Der Hobby-Adolf ist bereits seit 2000 an der Macht. D.h. das ist bereits seine 2. Amtsperiode. Nach Amigesetz kann er nicht noch ein 3. Mal kanditieren.

----------

## xraver

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Sollte Amerika Heern Bush wieder an die Macht lassen. 
> 
> Da kann ich Dich beruhigen. Der Hobby-Adolf ist bereits seit 2000 an der Macht. D.h. das ist bereits seine 2. Amtsperiode. Nach Amigesetz kann er nicht noch ein 3. Mal kanditieren.

 

Ah, danke für die Info. Ich hoffe die Marionetten verschwinden dann auch gleich mit.

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Sollte Amerika Heern Bush wieder an die Macht lassen. Da kann ich Dich beruhigen. Der Hobby-Adolf ist bereits seit 2000 an der Macht. D.h. das ist bereits seine 2. Amtsperiode. Nach Amigesetz kann er nicht noch ein 3. Mal kanditieren.

 

Indirekt kann er schon (aber nicht demokratisch legitimiert) - sollte Kriegsrecht gelten kann er sich seine Amtszeit beliebig verlängern ohne Einspruchmöglichkeit von irgendwem; deswegen rasselt man doch immer hörbarer mit dem Säbel gen Iran, ach halt das war ja Öl für die Farmer ähhh Demokratie für den Gottesstaat... Wobei dies jetzt nicht mehr wirklich zum Thema eee-PC paßt.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *http://www.oanda.com/convert/classic wrote:*   Dienstag, 30. Oktober, 2007 
> 
> 1 US Dollar = 0.69388 Euro 
> 
> 1 Euro (EUR) = 1.44118 US Dollar (USD) 
> ...

 

Böse Zungen behaupten ja, dass dies mit Absicht geschieht. Da kann man die Staatsverschuldung doch recht fix drücken, wenn fast überall in den Geberländern (Saudi Arabien) mittlerweile mit Euro gehandelt wird.

----------

## _eckobar_

Asus EEE Innenleben

----------

## Keepoer

Heise Mobil Test

Muss aber sagen, dass das Display doch schon ordentlich klein ist... aber mal abwarten...

----------

## think4urs11

Das look&feel kann man hier schonmal ausprobieren: http://honeypothack.com/eee/internet.htm

mal sehen wann es denn kommt.

Lt. einem Asus-Distri soll das 4G-Modell ja nun Ende Dezember für 299€ kommen. Abwarten was am Dienstag nun letztlich offiziell bekanntgegeben wird.

Hoffentlich nicht weißes Gehäuse/schwarze Tastatur wie hier gezeigt; eine Designkatastrophe: http://blog.synaxon.de/index.php/2007/10/31/erstes-asus-eee-pc-notebook-in-unseren-handen/

----------

## xraver

Im Heise-Mobil Test konnte man schon einige Anwendungen erkennen. Auf dem 7" Display sahen diese nicht wirklich optimal aus. Der Explorer z.b.

Ich denke das nur der Desktop für diese Auflösug optimiert wurde - was ich schade finde.

Hier ist noch einiges zu tun. Z.b würde ich mir einen kleinen E-Mail Client wünschen der Optimal auf das Display passt - nicht ein Tunderbird der mit seinen Menü´s das halbe Display belegt. 

Ich glaub, ich werde trotz aller Vorfreude auf eine 10" Version warten.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Im Heise-Mobil Test konnte man schon einige Anwendungen erkennen. Auf dem 7" Display sahen diese nicht wirklich optimal aus. Der Explorer z.b.
> 
> Ich denke das nur der Desktop für diese Auflösug optimiert wurde - was ich schade finde.
> 
> Hier ist noch einiges zu tun. Z.b würde ich mir einen kleinen E-Mail Client wünschen der Optimal auf das Display passt - nicht ein Tunderbird der mit seinen Menü´s das halbe Display belegt. 
> ...

 

Blöde Frage, aber ist das nicht nur eine Sache der Einstellungen? So könnte man zum Beispiel Schiftarten optimaler(kleiner) wählen bzw. am Beispiel von Thunderbird die Mail-Vorschau deaktivieren, somit hätte man da schon etwas mehr Platz. etc...

In meinem Fall würde ich sowieso die Standard-Distri runterklatschen und ein Gentoo installieren, oder bekommt man da eben die oben genanntene Probleme mit der Bildschirmoptimierung der Anwendungen?

----------

## xraver

Naja, unter dem EEE Konzept stelle ich mir aber was anderes vor. Es wird bestimmt viele wieder viele abschrecken. Erst ein Desktop den selbst Omas bedienen können und dann wieder Anwendungen die einen auf den ersten Blick mit Optionen erschlagen.

Das wir/die meisten Freaks das Ding wieder aufbohren ist klar - aber das EEE Kozept scheint mir da nicht bis zum Ende ganz durchdacht zu sein.

Z.b das Konzept mit dem TAB´s - ne gute Sache auf den kleinen Screen. So würde ich mir auch eine PIM anwendung wünschen.

Naja, erstmal in den Händen halten und dann weiter meckern  :Wink: .

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich glaub, ich werde trotz aller Vorfreude auf eine 10" Version warten.

 

Hmm, ich bin hin und her gerissen. Einerseits finde ich das winzige Modell schon cool, weil man halt nen "vollwertigen" Laptop im Kleinformat immer in der Tasche dabei haben kann. Andererseits ist das kleine Modell eben wegen seinen Abmessungen unter Umständen auch nur von begrenztem Nutzen...

Mal abwarten bis zur Veröffentlichung am Dienstag. Ist jetzt bekannt ob das finale Modell ein Bluetooth mit an Bord haben wird?

OT:

Noch ein kleiner Tipp an xraver: Lass doch einfach den Apostroph bei deinen "Tab´s" und "Menü´s" weg. Dann ist es erstens richtig und zweitens einfacher zu tippen.  :Wink: 

----------

## _eckobar_

Foto-Story "Asus EEE unboxed"

----------

## MiC

299 € soll die kleine Version in Deutschland kosten:

Asus' Eee-PC kommt für 299,- Euro auf golem.de

Damit dürfte das Gerät für den ein oder anderen nicht mehr so interessant sein.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Wohl wahr.

Für micht wäre die gefühlte Obergrenze für das Gerät wohl etwa bei 250€ gewesen. Für 300 Euro ist man vermutlich besser bedient ein gebrauchtes, etwas älteres Modell zu kaufen, zumindest wenn Größe und Gewicht nicht das Hauptargument sind. Ansonsten gibt es für 150€ oder so ein Nintendo DS, auf dem man ja auch Linux zum Laufen bekommen kann.

Wenn der Euro weiterhin an Wert gewinnt, wird ein Import immer attraktiver.

----------

## Keepoer

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Wenn der Euro weiterhin an Wert gewinnt, wird ein Import immer attraktiver.

 

Und Benzin immer billiger  :Wink: 

Ja, 299€ finde ich für die kleine Version schon richtig happig! Meine Grenze wäre auch bei 250 gewesen. Allerdings werde ich warten. Die Dinger werden ganz sicher noch günstiger, spätestens nach Weihnachten, allerspätestens wenn der EEE 1001 kommt (wenn er denn kommen sollte)...

----------

## Vortex375

Hmm jetzt fragt man sich, ob es billiger kommt, die kleine Version zu kaufen und die dann von Hand aufzurüsten.

Klar, damit hat man dann keine Garantie mehr, aber wenn man dadurch ordentlich sparen könnte, dann wär's ne Überlegung wert.

Anscheinend lässt sich der RAM leicht durch einen größeren (1/2GB) DDR2-Riegel ersetzen und das Mainboard bietet noch einen mini-PCI-schießmichtot-Steckplatz, den man (unter anderem) mit ner größeren SS-Disk bestücken kann.

----------

## _eckobar_

Wem die weisse Version nicht gefällt -> Hier Ansicht eines schwarzen EEE

----------

## xraver

Und wer mal richtig "ranzoomen" möchte, der findet hier grosse Bilder.

http://www.blogeee.net/2007/09/20/le-eee-701-en-noir/

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hm, ich kann kein französisch, aber den Bildern nach zu urteilen haben das Ding schon mehr oder weniger unter die Lupe genommen... gibt es dass in Frankreich schon zu kaufen, oder wo haben die es her?

----------

## xraver

Kann auch kein Französisch, aber den Bildern/Videos nach zu urteilen gibt es schon ne Menge Infos auf der Site.

http://www.blogeee.net/2007/09/19/asus-eee-701-le-test-partie-i/

Besonders wenn man die Hand des Autors oder die Hülle von einer CD-Spindel daneben siht, kann man eine Vorstellung von der Grösse des EEE machen.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Kann auch kein Französisch, aber den Bildern/Videos nach zu urteilen gibt es schon ne Menge Infos auf der Site.
> 
> http://www.blogeee.net/2007/09/19/asus-eee-701-le-test-partie-i/
> 
> Besonders wenn man die Hand des Autors oder die Hülle von einer CD-Spindel daneben siht, kann man eine Vorstellung von der Grösse des EEE machen.

 

Für alle die kein Französisch können  :Razz:  -> Ausführlicher Praxis-Test in Deutsch

----------

## _eckobar_

Mal wieder zwei sehr interessante Berichte:

 "10 inch Version" wackelt

 Leopard auf dem EEE

----------

## BlackHell

Es ist schon toll, was aus dem kleinen Gerät gemacht werden kann. Trotz all der Nachteile die noch bestehen.

Aufgrund von Kundenanfragen und sehr starkem Eigeninteresse  :Smile:  bin ich zumindest jetzt in der Lage zB XP auf SD Karten usw zu installieren, XP vom USB-Stick aus zu installieren und sogar ein Rettungssystem auf einen bootfähigen Stick zu integrieren.

Mit dem Gedanken Gentoo auf den EEE zu werfen habe ich auch schon gespielt. Hier wäre es vielleicht interessant, einen USB Stick als /portage/distfiles einzubinden und eine SD-Karte als /home.

Was mich noch stört, ist das Aufräumen der Temporären Dateien beim Kompilieren. Kann man dem Vorgang nicht noch mitteilen, das er bitte danach alle solche Daten löschen soll? Autoclean schön und gut, aber es entfernt ja nur die älteren Versionen. Zudem will ein X mit XFCE oder IceWM auch erstmal installiert sein.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Ich denke, wenn ich irgendwann (im Moment fehlt mir die Zeit zum spielen) Gentoo auf meinen Eee spielen werde, dann lasse ich die komplette Kompilierarbeit auf jeden Fall in einem Chroot auf einem meiner großen Rechner durchführen und kopiere dann zum Schluß lediglich die Dateien rüber.

Direkt auf dem Eee zu kompilieren ist bei der CPU sicher keine angenehme Angelegenheit und die ganzen Daten, die während dieses Vorgangs auf der Platte gespeichert werden senken die Lebensdauer sicherlich doch merklich.

----------

## Anarcho

Könnte bitte mal jemand den Threadtitel in ein vernünftiges Deutsch übersetzen, das tut ja langsam in den Augen weh...

----------

## l3u

Dafür.

----------

